

Top paying programming languages - arrty88
http://qz.com/298635/these-programming-languages-will-earn-you-the-most-money/

======
mateo411
Hmmm, I bet this survey didn't control for location of employment.

------
EricW613
Isn't Ruby on Rails a web framework and not a programming language?

------
loco5niner
soooo, apparently Erlang and Haskell are new languages...

